# Puppy 5 months



## Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

I have just purchased some fresh raw chicken wings from the supermerket
Is it OK to give my puppy the whole wing I read that some of you do give these to your dogs
My husband says it is dangerous for him to eat would much appreciate your advise


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I haven't done this...as I am squeemish myself...but others do it all the time...some dogs you may want to hold on to it to make sure they take smaller bites.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfectly fine at 5 months, my Echo and Delta had whole chicken wings at 8 weeks old so 5 months is fine


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George had them from 8 weeks, just held onto them, he soon got the hang of it and loves them


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Gaia also had them at 8 weeks.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

the raw chicken wings are fine for him  they are only dangerous if they are cooked - you should never feed cooked chicken bones as they can splinter 

Hope he enjoys them - my girls love their raw chicken!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it very messy? I know this sounds a bit OCDish but I am worried about all the germs on the floor especially as I have young kids playing on the floor too. Am I being paranoid?

J.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Feeding.then frozen creats less mess.


----------



## Kitty4 (Nov 10, 2011)

Rosie had chicken wings from 8 weeks old, she loves them!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit had them from an early age too. I used to find the whole floor hygiene issue a pain and would be there with a mop at the ready. He used to hold it down with his paw which meant I would have to wipe it as soon as he'd finished, otherwise he'd transfer it everywhere. He soon got the hang of it eating them though and now I just throw it on the lawn! - so much easier.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Go for it. Not particularly messy but I usually give Obi's his outside or when in his crate. The first time Obi had one he didn't know what to do with it and took him an age to realise just licking it wasn't going to work.  Now he devours them so quickly, blink and you miss it  .


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

No problem at 5 months. if you want to give Milo a hand bash them with a hammer so it essayer for him to crunch them, he will soon get the hang of it, you can also feed him on a large towel to keep it off the floor.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JR1 said:


> Is it very messy? I know this sounds a bit OCDish but I am worried about all the germs on the floor especially as I have young kids playing on the floor too. Am I being paranoid?
> 
> J.


I always give mine their carcass and chicken wings in the garden - never indoors on the floor. Flo was perfectly happy to be outside at 8pm this evening eating her carcass in the snow. I also give their muzzles a quick wipe with a baby wipe afterwards so I don't have to worry as much about the kids playing with the dogs after they just eaten.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echo eating a frozen chiken wing. http://youtu.be/A2FuwWjDdb4


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

kendal said:


> Echo eating a frozen chiken wing. http://youtu.be/A2FuwWjDdb4


Thanks Kendal, I found that link very useful, as have been anxious about feeding smudge chickens wings, but seeing the film of your cockerpoos eating them. I am definitely going to get some for smudge!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes - I always wipe the muzzle too - especially with children around.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes - I always wipe the muzzle too - especially with children around.


Baby wipes - excellent idea - I don't have small kids, but Izzyis a very licky girl!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I feed mine raw chicken outside in the back garden - they don't mind at all and it stops the worry of having to mop floors etc.


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i gave RocketDog his first chicken wing the other day and was up in the night with a bad belly that went though until the following day. im not sure if it was related or just a coincidence. its sort of put me off. i guess i will try again sometime just to see. it was a shame because it was amazing to watch. RocketDog turned into a preditor while consumed by his meat and when he finished he morphed back into a bouncy puppy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

can i just confirm?
are these chicken wings that you would jusy buy in the super market?
and then give one raw for your dog as a treat?
do you leave them eat the whole thing? bone and all?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes just buy them from the supermarket, give it as a treat or as part of a meal, bones and all. They love them and they keep their teeth clean.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

greenflower said:


> it was a shame because it was amazing to watch. RocketDog turned into a preditor while consumed by his meat and when he finished he morphed back into a bouncy puppy.


It is amazing to watch them in predator mode. The first time I fed Flo some carcass my son was watching her eat and said "it just looks right". Let's hope the upset tummy was a coincidence or maybe just RocketDog adjusting to the new food - bit like a bad tummy when first detoxing.

I use Natural Instinct as the basis of their diet but replace around 4-5 meals a week with wings, carcass, sprats etc. When I asked NI about replacing their complete food they said this balance would still mean their food was nutritionally balanced. More about how I raw feed here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2011/11/raw-feeding.html


----------

